# Référentiel et bloc note



## nathy300 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
Je souhaiterais acheter le nouveau référentiel ou pas des assistantes maternelles mais je ne sais pas où malgré mes
Recherches. On y fait souvent référence. 
Je ne retrouve pas  le mien ( euh si un jour je l’ai eu!!). Et j’avais lu un post en été  où une collègue avait fait une  super fiche pour des appels téléphoniques de futur demandes d’acceuil et malheureusement je ne retrouve pas le post … si vous avez ce super pdf ,
Je suis preneuse .
Un grand merci d’avance pour votre aide.
Belle journée …


----------



## booboo (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
tout simplement sur ce forum, dans documents  --->Les Documents de l'Assistante Maternelle


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

booboo a pris le temps de te répondre, as tu pris le temps de regarder le lien?


----------



## nathy300 (1 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour votre retour. Bonne soirée


----------

